# NB - stand up for our right to Vape!



## ShaneW (18/11/17)

Morning my vaping friends and family. 
The time has come for us to stand up for our right to vape in this country. 
There is a motion being tabled by government to class vaping as a tobacco product, as announced by the Ministry last week in the media. This will drastically change the way this industry operates and class us as ‘smokers’ again. 
Please show your support by completing this testimonial and explaining what vaping has done for you. 
These testimonials will be used to be presented to government to demonstrate why vaping should not be considered a tobacco product. 
Should vaping be classed as a tobacco product, all the current and new tobacco legislation will apply. For example- ban on display of products to consumers and plain brown packaging, etc. 
Yes we need regulation but we need it to be done the right way. 
Please take 5 minutes and complete this form, you can click on the little eye and add a story of how vaping has helped you. 
Thanks 
http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/vaping-testimonials/

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

Thanks @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (18/11/17)

If you're wondering where you type in your individual testimonial, you have to click on "Read or edit the petition" in order to see it and change it. If you just fill in the form and click Sign, it will submit the standard testimonial which is a brief statement that vaping helped you to quit smoking.

Thanks to the organisers for doing this. With both the US and the EU having classified vaping as tobacco products, I suspect our govt will follow suit. But it's important, even with regulations, that they learn more about how it has benefited vapers. Even if they wish to regulate vaping heavily, they still need to continue urging smokers to quit. Vaping is an important tool in that initiative, and both govt and smokers need to know more about it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (18/11/17)

Done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

Done. Please tell all vapers you know about this. Now is the time to be part of our future not to be a spectator.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (18/11/17)

Done. 

512 signatures. 
Come on, we need to get on this people. It's very easy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (18/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (18/11/17)

done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PuffingCrow (18/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (18/11/17)

Posted on Facebook and twitter as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## shaheed (18/11/17)

Done

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/11/17)

Done and dusted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Huffapuff (18/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Done.
> 
> 512 signatures.
> Come on, we need to get on this people. It's very easy


Nice! When I went on this morning there were only 83!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DaveH (18/11/17)

Done
Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/11/17)

Signed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Warlock (18/11/17)

Done...And my wife as well.

@Willyza

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Done! I hope this helps...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV (19/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BubiSparks (19/11/17)

EDITED & SIGNED!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

691 signatures so far. Its been a slow day, hope it picks up.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (19/11/17)

Done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. 700, well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (20/11/17)

Thanks to everyone that has the taken the time to complete the form. We're on 712 so far...
Please keep sharing this with all the vapers you know so we can get the numbers up.
We've made simple posters to go up in our stores with a QR code linking to the testimonial page (thanks @Maxxis), if any vendors would like a copy, pop me a mail or PM.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/11/17)

Done for my wife and I.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NaZa05 (20/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (20/11/17)

Done! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marechal (20/11/17)

Done!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The_Ice (21/11/17)

Bump

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (21/11/17)

768

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

774 and there is no queue at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/17)

Number 806 on the list, done and dusted for the cause and the community

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (22/11/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Bump!
If not yet done so please add your voice in support of our common good.
http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/vaping-testimonials/

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (23/11/17)

Done. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------

